# tailgate pad with truck topper?



## heet (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi all... I have a F150 supercrew with a short bed and I'd like a topper for securing the bike on long trips/at camp. BUT I'd also love the convenience of just throwing the bike over the tailgate and heading to the trailhead. Can you use the over the tailgate method with a topper? It seems like it would fit but might be cumbersome to load... Any comments or has anyone done this?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Do you have a bunch of other stuff in the bed? Just put down a couple old moving blankets and lay the bike in.


----------



## heet (Oct 25, 2015)

I would but I'll be taking more than 1 bike to the trailhead.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

The topper window is in the way - even when all the way up. I couldn't make it work for more than one bike in the back of my F250, short bed, and I have a feeling that if I did "make" it work, eventually I would have broken the back window. It sucks, because my wife, very thoughtfully, bought the tailgate pad for me for a birthday present, and we were both excited about the simplicity of loading the family bikes. We installed the pad, rolled out the fleet of full suspension bikes, and proceeded to have all sorts of problems. Total bummer for both of us.


----------



## onesojourner (Jun 18, 2017)

Like this?


----------



## CCB (May 18, 2020)

Do you have to do anything to the glass door to keep it from flopping? I am concerned it will break. I have the new Ranger and just ordered a topper. Hauling bikes over tailgate is so easy - would love it if this really works. Can you give tips on how to keep that window/door from breaking?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

CCB said:


> Do you have to do anything to the glass door to keep it from flopping? I am concerned it will break. I have the new Ranger and just ordered a topper. Hauling bikes over tailgate is so easy - would love it if this really works. Can you give tips on how to keep that window/door from breaking?


I got the same truck and have decided not to use a topper in part because of this issue. I put fork mounts in the bed for now, and my bikes BARELY fit. I kinda wanted the ability to close off the bikes for road trips and during bad weather, but I think I'm willing to give that up. I need something over the cab to haul boats, so I'm going the "overland rack" route, probably this full height Wilco.

https://wilcooffroad.com/shop/2018-ford-ranger-adv-overland-bed-rack/

Also planning to get Hurricane Jeff's Exodux rack for easier wheels-on carrying, without scratching up bikes or truck.


----------



## CCB (May 18, 2020)

Harold - thanks for the suggestion. I've seen those racks - they are nice!


----------

